# Transplanting wild roses....



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

Hello everyone! I have a question regarding wild roses. I had posted in another forum (rose hip jelly topic) regarding finding a HUGE amount of wild roses with rose hips the size of quarters and half dollars. Most of the plants are only knee high, maybe a little taller with bright pink open roses with the huge hips now. 

Now my question, I'd like to transplant a few of the smaller plants to grow here at the cabin. 

1. When is the best time to transplant the roses?
2. How much of the root should I take with the plant?
3. Do I prune the top down after removing?
4. How large of a plant should I take (would a smaller plant have a better chance of surviving transplant than a larger one?)

I've never seen roses like these before, even at the local nursery(s), so I'd like to grow some here. The plants at the lot are overgrown in some areas, so thinning them should encourage new growth. 

Thanks all for any input you may have. Take care and have a great day!

elinor


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

The usual advice is to transplant roses before they break their winter dormancy, but I've never had trouble transplanting roses at any time of the year. The trick is to make sure they get enough water if it is hot out when you do it. It's always best to get as much of the roots as possible. It's easier to transplant if you trim back some of the growth, so you can handle the plant.

Be aware the "wild roses" are often weeds. They grow in an insane manner and can be difficult to get rid of once established. Think twice before moving them, and be sure to put them somewhere where they won't take over other plants.


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks Limon for the advice. We'll see how it goes.

elinor


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I remembered this thread when I bought a rose named Nearly Wild. It supposed to grow big hips and only grow to 2-3 feet. I was wondering if this might not be what you are wanting to take as real wild roses that I've seen are more like 5-6 feet. 
Anyway thought I'd mention it.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Roses can be, and should be, pruned back almost to nubs, so you can cut those back severely to move them. Take as much root as you can get dug up. Don't let the roots get dry.

I prefer to transplant while they are dormant.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My favorite flower is the wild rose here. Great fragrance. Fall works well here, I take a cutting and plant in the ground, water well amd place a glass jar over it. Next spring I have a start....James


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

UPDATE:

Just wanted to thank everyone for their advice regarding transplanting wild roses. Well just today, I was walking past and the remaining "sticks" of the roses I have in pots are just starting to show green shoots!! :banana: Of the six I transplanted, five for sure are growing! 

Now, my next question....because it's late in the year, what would be the best method of protecting them this fall/winter? I was just going to cover them with some soiled straw from the chicken/goose coops in a big heap. 

Thanks again all!
elinor


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Dig a hole a tad deeper than the pot. Put the pot in. Cover with dirt. Mark with sticks. Cover with the straw.(If rodents are not an issue.)

If it were mine, I would dump out one of the pots to check roots. If I had much of anything I would probably plant them in the ground where I wanted them to grow.

Every couple years I get all fired up and mow a swath of rosa rugosa. Just gets it excited.


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

frankva said:


> Dig a hole a tad deeper than the pot. Put the pot in. Cover with dirt. Mark with sticks. Cover with the straw.(If rodents are not an issue.)
> 
> If it were mine, I would dump out one of the pots to check roots. If I had much of anything I would probably plant them in the ground where I wanted them to grow.
> 
> Every couple years I get all fired up and mow a swath of rosa rugosa. Just gets it excited.


Hi frankva,

I'd love to do that, but we still need to bring in a backhoe and some other equipment around the cabin,....so I'm not sure as of right now, where the roses will eventually be put. I have an idea, but it looks like permanent planting won't take place for another couple weeks. 

elinor


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If you can keep them in a place where they won't freeze solid , they will hold just fine.


----------

